# Allroads doing what they do best



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

Post up some pics of your allroad going off road or hauling/towing stuff...I love to see pics of them actually being used like the beastly machines that are.
































and an artsy photo for good measure


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

did you get the black housing headlights?!??
i know you took the orange piece out, but for some reason they look darker in your pictures.. either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

nope....removing that orange piece of crap really changes the look of the headlights....makes them look uber dark


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (diive4sho)*

I removed those orange things as well and everyone I've talked to about it loves the way it looks on the Allroad. Of course some pictures as requested...
First we will start with the day after I bought this car, out in the Tillamook forest trails on a road that had never been fully developed for the logging trucks I guess they changed there mind and stopped after cutting the brush away a few yards in.
















And then there was the shed building project when I found out I needed plywood. It was all for the Allroad though, I built the shed to have storage for some of the things that lived in the garage where my car is now parked.
















And then there was the time my friend and I decided it would be fun to haul an old chicken coupe down the field down the to his burn pile.








I just have to say for having owned this car for 3 months now, it's has more memories already then either of my two previously owned cars. I have plans to take it up to Mt. Hood and hit the slopes for the first time on a Snowboard, that should be lots a fun... I'll have to remember to take some picts, then or this weekend if it snows as they are predicting.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (vr6ninja)*

found this online


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

i'd like to see back to back pics of the ar with the suspension all the way up, and then all the way down. for comparison reasons. great pics though! i hope in about a year i can graduate from my b5 to an ar


----------



## roccodan (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_found this online









I love that pic. I hope to get some winter pics like that this winter.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (diive4sho)*

oooh.. i can play http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








hauling lumber:


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (bhb399mm)*

hauling ski gear:


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (bhb399mm)*

playing in the dirt:


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (bhb399mm)*

and... in the snow:


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_found this online









this is a wonderful picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (bhb399mm)*

No, I didn't take these...


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

say whaaaaaaat....


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

farming in style


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

it would be fun to do doughnuts in that field without the plow thing attached


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

















Not sure what's up with the white balance on my cellphone but my HID's are not THAT blue...lol


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dotkarmasutra)*

Nice!!! I've never done my roof box AND two bikes


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

It's a tight fit to say the least.
one more from georgia








though i'm missing a bike....


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll admit have this obsession of Puddles. For some reason I get great satisfaction in driving my car through a puddle fast enough to attempt to evacuate all the water from the puddle. I have been known to drive on the side of the road in order to make a nice splash out of a puddle. Anyways the other night my friend and I took videos of each other driving through a large puddle in a BK parking lot.








Puddle Jumping


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_No, I didn't take these...

















This one gets my vote


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (JumpalTurbo5)*

Here's mine first trip into the woods!!!!










_Modified by ErockBar1 at 10:42 PM 2/17/2008_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (diive4sho)*

My new homemade bike rack


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

allright...
my car pulling family "christmas tree" duty:








driving through the pass:








and my car in its native habitat, urban city dropped-ness:








all these pics were taken with my camera phone.... need to buy a regular camera.


----------



## DCJ81 (Apr 26, 2006)

how long have u hade the allroad and any problems yet. Looking to one have a child on the way


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (DCJ81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCJ81* »_how long have u hade the allroad and any problems yet. Looking to one have a child on the way

mine's been pretty dead reliable..... i have over 50k on the clock and never had any issues.
My check engine light came on once, but that was because the dealer (of all places) didn't screw the gas cap on all the way. I cleared the code with my VAG-COM and have been problem-free ever since. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
and my car in its native habitat, urban city dropped-ness:








all these pics were taken with my camera phone.... need to buy a regular camera.

do you have the stock air suspension? if so is this with the 403 or 304 mod done and as low as it will go?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_ryan* »_
do you have the stock air suspension? if so is this with the 403 or 304 mod done and as low as it will go?

its called the 402 mod, yes, and i have done it. Is this as low as it will go? I don't know, i haven't tried honestly. I just did a reasonable amount. Keep in mind if you don't rock 20's, your car _will be lower_. The fact that i have such huge wheels makes it harder to remove that ground clearance








I am going to try and put it on the ground tonight in preparation for a show tomorrow. In that pic i have it on setting 1.... i'm going to try and make setting 1 my car show setting and have the wheels tucking - will only use this for parking, not driving. Then i'll use setting 2 to cruise around, and then setting 2 will look like how it does in that picture.
At least that is what i'm going to attempt. I'll take pics and let you guys know how it comes out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

Definatly keep us posted with pics! Thats what i meant, 402 mod. I wonder what the car would look like with something like 18's and still have the same fender gap. I'm pretty excited to get an allroad, and now a little more!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*

I'm 402'd 25mm and on 19's....check some of my previous posts for pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

ok to update - i tried to put the thing on the ground, but it won't let me. I don't know if it is a setting limiter or a physical limitation with the airbags. I talked to Darrick (Capt Obvious) who has an aftermarket airbag susp. on his A4.... he said that it probably is a setting limiter, and if you take the wheels off you can "re-calibrate" the sensor to make it think its higher than it really is - basically a hardware version of the 402 mod. 
While that sounds interesting, honestly i'm not passionate enough about lowering this thing more to do that. Ultimately i was able to lower it _maybe_ another mm from that pic i posted higher up there. But the ride quality really is crap at that level. I won't drive in the city like that, only highway and flat surfaces. and speed bumps? You better come to a complete stop as you go over them. Setting 2 with this lower program still looks good (no tucking of the wheels though), but it removes the fender gap and the ride is just fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_










BTW diive - that is DAMN sexy!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

these cars are useful
go practically anywhere
are rather quick 
and great looking 
makes me want one.


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_allright...
my car pulling family "christmas tree" duty:








driving through the pass:








and my car in its native habitat, urban city dropped-ness:








all these pics were taken with my camera phone.... need to buy a regular camera.
 Nice car


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Allroads doing what they do best (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
BTW diive - that is DAMN sexy!
















thanks


----------

